# Laptop für programmieren und kleinere Spiele



## epitr (7. Februar 2012)

*Laptop für programmieren und kleinere Spiele*

Huhu,
da ich eigentlich nichts von Laptop / Notebooks halte und daher auch wirklich nichts über die im Laptop verbauten Grafikkarten weiß,
bitte ich euch um Rat.

Mit dem Laptop möchte ich hauptsächlich programmieren (Java) und ab und an eine Runde Minecraft oder Warcraft 3 spielen.
D.h. die verbaute Grafikkarte sollte solche Games problemlos und ohne ruckeln abspielen, da ich Laggs einfach nur hasse und dank meinem PC nicht gewohnt bin.
Die Displaygröße sollte etwa bei 15" liegen.
Als OS kommt definitiv Ubuntu drauf, daher ist ein Windows Key nicht von Nöten.

Ich bedanke mich.

PS: Preislich sollte es um die 500 Euro liegen, weniger wäre natürlich super.


----------



## michelthemaster (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Laptop für programmieren und kleinere Spiele*

Ich würde in deinem Fall auf ein Notebook mit einem Llano A6 setzen, die gibts auch schon um den Dreh und haben eine gescheite Grafikkarte und ausreichend CPU-Power.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Muetze (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Laptop für programmieren und kleinere Spiele*



Muetze schrieb:


> Letzeres hat selbst mein 14 zoll nb
> 
> Was  die leistung der nbs ansich angeht wäre ein i5 mir vernünftiger  mittelklasse gpu wohl deine beste wahl, 4gb ram sollten es aber schon  sein, mehr ist keine muss, aber auch nicht verkehrt.
> 
> ...


 


zu finden das ganze hier, anforderung zwar nicht identisch, aber die Auswahl wäre ähnlich


----------



## michelthemaster (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Laptop für programmieren und kleinere Spiele*

Hier wäre mal eine Empfehlung von mir, sogar mit einem A8:

Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E525 NZ63EGE 12003EG bei notebooksbilliger.de

Gruß

Micha

PS: Die Grafikkarte in einem Llano ist der integrierten Intel Grafik Jahre voraus. Deswegen empfehle ich, auch wenn es nur ein bisschen Spielen sein soll, auf jeden Fall ein Llano. Auch die Cpu ist schnell genug für alles.


----------



## Muetze (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Laptop für programmieren und kleinere Spiele*



michelthemaster schrieb:


> Hier wäre mal eine Empfehlung von mir, sogar mit einem A8:
> 
> Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E525 NZ63EGE 12003EG bei notebooksbilliger.de
> 
> ...


 
hinckt einer guten dedizierten jedoch auch hinterher


----------



## michelthemaster (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Laptop für programmieren und kleinere Spiele*



Muetze schrieb:


> hinckt einer guten dedizierten jedoch auch hinterher


 
Hallo Kollege, also fürs Zocken in Mittel geht es wunderbar. Die Grafikkarte in nem Llano A8 ist sogar stärker wie meine Radeon 4650 Mobility in meinem Laptop. Und damit kann wirklich alles spielen. Bei Intel weiß man nie, ob der Treiber spinnt oder nicht. Und es hat auch niemand gesagt, dass eine A8 GPU ein Ersatz für eine gute dezidierte Grafikkarte sein soll! Das soll wiederum nicht heißen, dass sich jene nicht zum zocken eignen würden.

Punkt.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Muetze (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Laptop für programmieren und kleinere Spiele*



michelthemaster schrieb:


> Hallo Kollege, also fürs Zocken in Mittel geht es wunderbar. Die Grafikkarte in nem Llano A8 ist sogar stärker wie meine Radeon 4650 Mobility in meinem Laptop. Und damit kann wirklich alles spielen. Bei Intel weiß man nie, ob der Treiber spinnt oder nicht. Und es hat auch niemand gesagt, dass eine A8 GPU ein Ersatz für eine gute dezidierte Grafikkarte sein soll! Das soll wiederum nicht heißen, dass sich jene nicht zum zocken eignen würden.
> 
> Punkt.
> 
> ...



Ja sofern wir hier von Warcraft 3 und co reden haste recht, nur bleibt eine igp eine igp und keine vollwertige gpu. Reden wir hier von etwas aufwendigeren wo es um renderleistung geht fährst mit ner gpu immer besser....

Doppelpunkt xD


----------



## epitr (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Laptop für programmieren und kleinere Spiele*

Hey,
danke für die vielen Posts.

Ich habe mich die Tage auch mal umgeschaut und habe eine günstige Alternative gefunden: Link zum Laptop
Die Frage ist aber, ob der CPU & die Grafikeinheit ausreichend ist.

Ich selbst programmiere und spiele ab und an Minecraft und Warcraft 3.
Dies sollte selbstverständlich flüssig laufen.

Falls da jemand den CPU (+Integrierter Grafikprozessor) kennt, kann er gerne mal seine Meinung zu diesem Produkt posten.


----------



## Muetze (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Laptop für programmieren und kleinere Spiele*

minecraft frist hauptsächlich cpu-last, warcraft 3 kannste im Grunde mit IGP oder obboard GPU datteln 

Mit den i5 würdest da aber auf der sichereren Seite fahen allerdings befinden wir uns da auch preislich 200€ drüber....


----------



## epitr (9. Februar 2012)

Ja 200 Euro ist viel Geld für Schüler, einen vernünftigen Laptop zwischen drin gibt es nicht?


----------



## Muetze (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Laptop für programmieren und kleinere Spiele*

Samsung RV720 S0B bei notebooksbilliger.de
Hp Pavilion G6-1219SG [STAR-EINSTEIGER] bei notebooksbilliger.de
MSI CX640-i547FD S *Free-Dos* bei notebooksbilliger.de

wie gesagt bissel teuerer san die schon aber ein guter i3 täte auch reichen  von den AMD's halte ich nur nicht alzu viel


----------



## michelthemaster (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Laptop für programmieren und kleinere Spiele*



Muetze schrieb:


> Samsung RV720 S0B bei notebooksbilliger.de
> Hp Pavilion G6-1219SG [STAR-EINSTEIGER] bei notebooksbilliger.de
> MSI CX640-i547FD S *Free-Dos* bei notebooksbilliger.de
> 
> wie gesagt bissel teuerer san die schon aber ein guter i3 täte auch reichen  von den AMD's halte ich nur nicht alzu viel


 
Mütze: Die Bobcats und Llanos sind das Beste, was AMD die letzen Jahr rausgebracht hat und super für Notebooks und Netbooks oder HTPCs oder auch für Budget-Gaming. Deine Vorurteile interessieren hier auch niemanden in dem Forum. Subjektiv gesehen reicht sowohl ein i3 als auch ein kleiner AMD, wobei du mit dem HP ansich schon eine gute Wahl getroffen hast. Die Leistung würde locker für Spiele ala Warcraft 3 etc reichen. Sogar HL2 geht auf "max" mit dem kleinen Teilchen. Und du müsstest dich nicht mit den grausigen Intel-Treibern und deren "Grafikkarte" rumschlagen.

Gruß

Micha

PS: Also meine Empfehlung geht an das von dir verlinkte HP, wenn es günstig sein soll.

Ansonsten hier noch zwei Empfehlungen von mir:

http://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=1C30-30X&APID=14

oder

http://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=1C31-19K&APID=14


----------



## Muetze (9. Februar 2012)

michelthemaster schrieb:
			
		

> Mütze: Die Bobcats und Llanos sind das Beste, was AMD die letzen Jahr rausgebracht hat und super für Notebooks und Netbooks oder HTPCs oder auch für Budget-Gaming. Deine Vorurteile interessieren hier auch niemanden in dem Forum. Subjektiv gesehen reicht sowohl ein i3 als auch ein kleiner AMD, wobei du mit dem HP ansich schon eine gute Wahl getroffen hast. Die Leistung würde locker für Spiele ala Warcraft 3 etc reichen. Sogar HL2 geht auf "max" mit dem kleinen Teilchen. Und du müsstest dich nicht mit den grausigen Intel-Treibern und deren "Grafikkarte" rumschlagen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ...



Also den außerordentlich charmanten teil ignoriere ich jetzt erst einfach mal.

Und könnte den ball auch gleich an dich zurück geben, den dein vorurteil zum thema grausiger intel treiber, liegt wohl auch an gewissen vorurteilen.

Wie du aber oben ja sehen kannst sind das NBs mit dedizierter gpu und nicht NUR igps...
Das minecraft cpulastig ist und da auch eine igp reicht ebenso wie für wc3 sind wir ja beide einer meinung, ebenso wie mit liano und co, nur leistungtechnisch liegen i3, i5 drüber. Wobei der preis auch ganz klar steigt....


----------



## epitr (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Laptop für programmieren und kleinere Spiele*

Ich danke euch,
ich werde mir den HP für 300 Euro kaufen.


----------

